# Tiny goat barn advice



## estaswick (Sep 26, 2013)

I have 70 sq ft. (due to zoning/permitting issues) to build a barn for two NDG does in. It can be configured however I like but leaning to 10x7. I will only ever have 2 does and their kids for 8wks. Will not be adding more goats to the herd. trying to decide if I have space to partition a milking stand area or if the whole floor plan should just be an open loafing area. They will have a 400 sq ft yard attached. Any feed back form folks who have similar sized barns (sheds more like it) would be appreciated. I could milk in the garage if needed but would love to have it in one place.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

we use plastic snap together shed because in our area they don't have to be permitted. They are also very easy to clean and move around. I have 2 10X8 sheds for 6 goats. We also thoughts we'd only keep two...that just doesn't happen.  Be prepared . I would create a frame halfway through (we do this with 2x4s in our plastic walls with bolts)...that you can attach 2 gates too. These can swing all the way out again the barn walls or swing closed and be locked to create a kidding or rest pen. I have a separate stanchion and hay storage shed...but I am moving the milking stand into the house...after 3 years of milking in little barns, it's just easier


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

also those 4' tall "pet pens" made from welded metal wire panels work great for temporary pends during kidding...you may need some short t-posts to anchor it, but we love it for our backyard goats.


----------



## estaswick (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks! I will definitely look into the plastic and weather that's a viable option here. I am in chicago so it really jsut comes down to the city wanting a cut .


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Since you are in Chicago, there will be days when the weather will be bad and they stay indoors. I would give them at least an 8x10 and that is just for them. Really no room for a milking area. You need space for them.

You have to prepare for the possibility of both girls having quads. Then you instantly have 10 goats. If quarters are cramped, then you are almost guaranteed of coccidia and parasite problems.


----------



## estaswick (Sep 26, 2013)

what about 2 levels? aside form bieng a PITA to muck out, how much height would I need on each level? 3'? Would the goats even tolerate a 2nd floor?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you have to muck anything out, I would want to be able to stand up in it.

Even if you don't care about that, I would do minimum of 4 ft high, you would also need room for some type of ramp to get to the 2nd floor.


----------

